# Optima yellow top batteries



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I have 2 brand new never used Optima yellow top batteries for sale. $400 located in Mansfield.









Sent from my SM-A516V using Tapatalk


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

400 for the pair.

Sent from my SM-A516V using Tapatalk


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Bump 175 bucks per battery. You save 200$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Do you have proof of purchase for warranty or do you think they would be covered 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

I don’t. They were a christmas gift.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Have you checked with optima to see if a there is a code on battery stating the purchase date Just want to see about a warranty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

All optimas come with date stickers on the side when purchased new


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Are they still available


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

Last shot at these. I’ll take $300 cash and thats a steal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

